# Microsoft Word Starter



## Mouse (Sep 14, 2013)

Didn't know whether to put this thread here or in the writing forum but anyway, my laptop did some updates the other day and since then, a lot of my word files (including my current WiP) have turned into orange icons and won't open. I can click them, and they say 'The Microsoft Office product necessary to open this file is not installed on your computer.' Then it says I have to buy Microsoft Word.

Anybody else have this happen after updates? I was using the free Word Starter program, which is still on my computer, so not sure why it randomly says I can't open the files now.

I've got a file on my desktop which is an rtf file and I can open that fine. If I open that, I can then go through the 'open' option within that file and open all my other ones which are orange, so I can still access my files, I just have to do it the long way.

So any techie people know why this has happened?


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2013)

Never heard of "Word Starter" but I find it hard to believe that you've never bought Word before, or had it pre-installed. It used to be that you could install it on multiple computers with the same license but Bill Gates must have fallen on hard times recently and obviously now needs every penny. 

I know a lot of people use Apache *OpenOffice*.org software which opens Word and Excel documents and spreadsheets without any problem and with much the same functionality, and is free.

You could always uninstall the updates or do a system recovery to a time before the install if you liked it just the way it was. You might have a problem with future updates though.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 14, 2013)

If you right-click on the orange file icon and then hover over the "Open with" option, what options are you offered?

Note that the option at the bottom of that list should be something like "Choose a default program...". Is Word Starter offered? If so, you ought to be able to relink that file type with your WP program (i.e. Word Starter).



*@Dave*: Word Starter is Word2010's version of Microsoft Works.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Sep 15, 2013)

Had this problem before Mouse. It was a free trial, I had to go with Open Office to fix it. Sorry, maybe you can find a MS Works or something that might work.


----------



## jastius (Sep 15, 2013)

mouse, if you transfer the files to your tablet kingsoft office, a free program, will open them. if you have a thrift store about i would go in and take a look for microsoft works. this will also open the closed files and you will then have the permissions necessary to continue using the programs. the software will ask you if you wish to update. you can refuse this. but anyways a used works program goes for about two dollars.   i have one on my offline computer which i find invaluable in coalating projects.  however i always save the files in both works and wordpad format for transferring between computers.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 15, 2013)

Another fan of Open Office here -- I use it far more than Word.

I do know that the latest Windows update is another hunk of junk. It's got all of our computers doing crappy stuff again. The most recent before this one had fixed the stupid stuff that the one before that messed up, but now we're back to idiocy. When I start my laptop, I have to wait two minutes before logging in, or it makes me wait those two minutes anyway while it sits there motionless and thinks about stuff. It doesn't go black, like it did before, but it won't do anything until it's done thinking. And my husband's computer keeps blacking out or something on restart and telling him something needs updating or something -- I forget what he told me it's doing. Grrrr.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2013)

In Windows Explorer, looking at your Word files, right click on one and select "Properties". There should be an option to "Open with". Look in that list and see if Word Starter is still selected, or whether it's trying to select Word instead. It's possible it's defaulted to the wrong program.

If Microsoft will no longer allow you to use Word in any form, then it may be worth looking at a free program such as OpenOffice. It's not got all the bells and whistles of Word, but it surprisingly good.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Nope, never bought Word. Can't afford it! Don't have a tablet either (same reason). My laptop came with this Word Starter pre-installed and I'm not sure it's a free trial cos I've had it about three years now. (Do free trials run that long?)

Already tried the 'open with' thing. I get Microsoft Office, Microsoft Vision Client Handler (or something like that) and Wordpad. If I go to choose default program, I can't find Word Starter anywhere, even though it's sitting right there in my start menu. 

Sooo... basically it just seems to be doing this for no reason then. Like TDZ's wait two minutes. Hmm.

Ah well, I think I will download OpenOffice then, thanks guys. I downloaded it for mum's laptop and to be honest, I thought it was what I was using on this one until I had this problem and saw it said Word Starter.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 15, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Already tried the 'open with' thing. I get Microsoft Office, Microsoft Vision Client Handler (or something like that) and Wordpad. If I go to choose default program, I can't find Word Starter anywhere, even though it's sitting right there in my start menu.


In the "Set Default Program..." window, you ought to have a "Browse" button. This will take you to the Program Files folder, in which all your programs can be found.

Not having the program on my PC, I'm not sure whether Word Starter has its own folder** at that level, but if not, it should be in one of the Microsoft folders.



** - I do have a Microsoft Works folder at the top level, so Word Starter (or Office Starter or whatever the package is called) ought to be in there somewhere.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah, but that's what I mean, Ursa, I can't find it. I do 'browse' but it just isn't anywhere. I'll try looking in a Microsoft folder...

edit: yep, not anywhere at all. The Microsoft folder gives me Office14, but when I open that, it's empty.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 15, 2013)

And yet the executable for Word Starter must be in there somewhere, otherwise you wouldn't be able to run the program at all.

Could you try using Search (for, say "starter") when you're in the Program Files folder rather than opening the individual folders?


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 15, 2013)

My sister had this exact problem. You won't find the software because it runs virtually. The way to fix it is to "repair" your Starter installation.

Steps below, care of How can I make Word Starter 2010 the default program for word - Microsoft Community


1)      Repair Office Starter:


Go to Control Panel
Click Programs and Features
Click Microsoft Office Starter 2010 – English
Click Change
Click Yes

Note: Restart computer if needed

2)      Set office starter as default program:


Click any Word or Excel file
Select Open With
Select Choose Default Program
Click Microsoft Application Virtualization DDE Launcher (or, in some cases, "Microsoft Office Client Virtualization Handler")
Click OK


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought someone who knows what they're doing would eventually arrive in the thread.


So does that mean Word Starter only works when the device is online? Or is there a version that can be downloaded?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Leisha, you're a star! That's fixed it perfectly. Yay! No excuses not to write now.


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wonderful news!



> So does that mean Word Starter only works when the device is online? Or is there a version that can be downloaded?



I don't have the Starter edition, so I can only go on memory (and what a terrible memory it is!), from when I looked at my sister's copy, which was pre-installed on her laptop. I... think... I remember it loading even when her wifi was disabled. However, it does run with ads, and one would think that if Microsoft can't run their ads (no internet available), the software wouldn't open...

And here's a dowload page: Microsoft Office Starter 2010 free download - Downloads - freeware, shareware, software trials, evaluations - PC & Tech Authority Downloads


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Hmm. I can't see any ads on my version, but maybe that's because I'm running ad blocker? Mine definitely still worked when my wifi was off because I took my laptop on hol recently and did some writing.


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 15, 2013)

An ad blocker only blocks ads in the browser it's installed into; it doesn't work on other programs. Unless there's some software out there that does it? I don't know, I don't really look that sort of stuff up any more.

Maybe your firewall is blocking Starter's outgoing/incoming communication? Whatever it is, be grateful! There'd be rotating ads in Starter's banner otherwise!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Now that Word Starter's fixed, my laptop decided to die twice, then say it 'failed to start up,' tried to run repairs, said it couldn't, then did black screen for ages before it'd start! Don't know if it's connected or if my laptop's just overheated. I've put the fan on it now and it seems ok. Urgently saved all my files to a USB drive.


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't see how the problem is related to repairing Starter, don't worry.  And the "failed to start up" is just a generic screen you get if Windows didn't load all the way; i.e., the laptop died first.

Have you ever opened your laptop and cleaned it carefully? You'll be surprised at how much dust will be inside the fans and airflow pipes, if it has any.

And, do you work with it on your knee, where it could overheat? I recommend one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...&sprefix=laptop+tr,aps&rh=i:aps,k:laptop tray. I have one with a light on it and a comfy cushiony bottom to rest on my knee.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh, I didn't mean it had broken because I'd repaired Starter, I meant the laptop updates might've knackered it in some way.

I've not opened it and cleaned it, no. Probably should. It's probably full of biscuit crumbs! It is on my lap, yeah. I've now got it sitting on my laptop fan though so it's cooled down and seems to be running ok. (I bought the fan but I hardly ever use it!)


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 15, 2013)

Heh, I know that one well. I've had Updates wreck my system before. Loss of internet, loss of drivers, inexplicable loss of HD space, loss of sanity...

I remember the first time I opened my laptop. I managed to get two decent-sized fluffballs from the airflow pipes, which showed me that actually, I was supposed to have been able to see into them all along instead of seeing blackness inside, and I got loads of dust from my fans. After seeing that, I always cleaned my laptops! And it was amazing to see how much of a temp difference it made.

(A handy program to have is SpeedFan, which monitors your system temp and reports if it's running too hot.)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Cheers, Leisha. Will definitely have a go at taking it all apart. (My 2 key sticks sometimes too, so I think there's probably some sort of cake particle lodged under there!)


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh, you can remove keys, too! Just flick your nail under it and it will unclip and ping off. As long as you're careful, you'll be fine. I once replaced most of my keys. It's tricky to clip them back on, but not impossible once you get the knack. 

Anyway, I forgot to say that SpeedFan is free, too!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2013)

Heh, yeah, my dog's taken some of the keys off my laptop before so I know they come off. 

Excellent, free stuff's always good. Ta.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 16, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Now that Word Starter's fixed, my laptop decided to die twice, then say it 'failed to start up,' tried to run repairs, said it couldn't, then did black screen for ages before it'd start! Don't know if it's connected or if my laptop's just overheated. I've put the fan on it now and it seems ok. Urgently saved all my files to a USB drive.




You may recall, this sounds very much like the problem you (and I) had with the Windows updates time before last. Remember asking why the laptop would just shut itself off for no apparent reason? And then it sits there black for so long that you (or at least I) give up and start hitting buttons, and that jimmies the process that it's working on and it gives error messages. Same thing mine is doing again with this update set -- except now I know not to interrupt it, and to just push the button to turn it on and then go do something else for a while so I don't get impatient with it.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah I remember it randomly turning itself off before. At the mo now, it seems to be taking longer to start but then runs ok. Provided I keep the fan plugged in.


----------



## Gary Compton (Sep 20, 2013)

Leisha - you're the woman!


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 20, 2013)

LOL! Thanks. I'm the resident Tech Girl for my family, helping with software or hardware problems and building and upgrading their computers when they need it. Not a very girly thing to do, as I found out, but I don't care.


----------



## StormSeeker (Sep 20, 2013)

I am forever having problems with word starter. I have marked this thread to read after dinner to see if it sorts my own problems.


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 24, 2013)

Did it fix it, SS? What's your problem?


----------

